
Why our ETL tool doesn’t do transformations - jakestein
https://blog.stitchdata.com/why-our-etl-tool-doesnt-do-transformations-1b2e88c581c3#.i0a4nk5hf
======
timwis
Hey Jake! What about something like geocoding, where you have to query an HTTP
API for each record? It seems like doing transformations in SQL will always
have a ceiling relative to a scripting language like python, no?

